# Free amphibian health & disease manual available



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Recently released and made available for free download by Joe Mendelson and Allan Pessier: _A Manual For Control of Infections Diseases in Amphibian Survival Assurance Colonies and Reintroduction Programs_ 

http://www.cbsg.org/cbsg/workshopreports/26/amphibian_disease_manual.pdf


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

That's just a fantastic effort.

Bravo for all the people who put time and effort into this!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

I will have to download this when I get home. Love a good read.


----------



## poimandres (Mar 28, 2009)

This is awesome Thank you Ron!!!

I was expecting a 10 page pamphlet not an entire book.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Awesome find. Printing it now......wow it is a book! Lol

Wow... had to refill printer with paper.


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

What a fantastic reference and resource! Thanks for providing the link Ron. I saved it to disk and will be burning a CD shortly. Definately a keeper.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

This is great!! Thanks for posting the link


----------

